
6 simple questions a venture capitalist should ask before making an investment - johlo
https://medium.com/@Pjparson/6-simple-questions-a-venture-capitalist-should-ask-before-making-an-investment-decision-6a23f1b462d7#.hy9s684kx
======
sharemywin
You wouldn't have any returns because you would have never invested in
anything because every question was about you having invested in something
similar before. I think there is an explore/exploit type of dynamic going on.
You should allocate a small amount in risky things so you can expand your
horizons.

